# Would you buy a bike that you are not allowed to test ride?



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

:dunno:

I see people posting on Craigslist that they are not allowed to test ride the bikes they have for sale. WTF? Seriously. 

Some say they'll demonstrate it for you. :loco:

You take the same chances when you let someone test drive your car, no?


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

same as a dealership


----------



## WULFFZA (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck to those selling with that attitude, if you're selling private, you have to make the same concessions and take the risks a dealer does. If you wont do that, just trade it in then, or sit with it............
I would never buy anything that I wasnt allowed to drive/ride alone, for a while...., how could you possibly know what you are getting into or whether you even like the vehicle without some personal time, doing your thing without someone watching over you.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

#5880 said:


> same as a dealership





dwulffusa said:


> Good luck to those selling with that attitude, if you're selling private, you have to make the same concessions and *take the risks a dealer does*.


Dealers DO NOT let you test ride bike.

Its weird the fact that people or dealers wont let you test ride them, but it is a huge liability. And no, its not the same as a car.

That being said, i do not think i would buy a bike from a private seller if i cant test ride the bike. :dunno:


----------



## SportBikeGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it's just an understanding within the bike community that there are no test rides on bikes (around here anyway). Too much of a risk that the bike can be dropped. When I sold mine I didn't allow any test rides and the guy that ended up buying it gave me the cash before the test ride with the understanding that if he dropped it he bought it.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

BMW dealers will let you test ride as long as you have an endorsement. If they don't know you, they will ride along side with you.

I would not buy a bike I could not test ride.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

JonM said:


> BMW dealers will let you test ride as long as you have an endorsement. If they don't know you, they will ride along side with you.
> 
> I would not buy a bike I could not test ride.


I wonder if its like that here in NY. I know for a fact that a regular dealership will not let you test ride a bike here. I dont think it has much to do with stealing it, i think its more about the liability if you let the bike fall or get into an accident.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

My husband bought his Ducati from a private seller. No problem getting the guy to let him test-ride it.

He bought his BMW from a dealer. No problem getting a test ride.

Bought my Aprilia from a dealer. No problem getting a test ride.

Bought my Honda from a private seller. No problem getting a test ride. 

He has test-ridden numerous bikes and not once that I know of has he been denied a test ride. 

:dunno:


----------



## Gigabyte71 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ride them on ride days, bikes get stolen all the time by folks with false ID presented to sellers, dealers do not let you test ride except for demo days (may be few and far between but i have never seem it)


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

No fvcking way I would buy a bike that I wasn't allowed to test ride. That's like buying a house without getting an official thorough inspection.

And it's not true that dealerships WON"T let you test ride a bike. If you have a motorcycle endorsement, they'll just hand you the keys and you're free to do what you will. At least, that was the case when I bought my Harley.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

You guys must have some real trusting dealerships around your area. But this is definitely a good thing.:thumbup: If they allow you to test ride, then go for it 100%.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

biglovemp said:


> You guys must have some real trusting dealerships around your area. But this is definitely a good thing.:thumbup: If they allow you to test ride, then go for it 100%.


Like I said, the BMW dealer will ride along side you in Seattle. And, I suspect if you walk in and look like a squid, he'll deny you the ride altogether. Never seen it, never happened to me, but I am sure it does.


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

In the KC area, the only bike dealer I know of that will let you test drive is the BMW dealer. I have never test ridden one, so I have no personal experience with it, but none of the other dealers will allow it based on my experiences. 

To answer the original question though, I have bought one bike that I was not allowed to test drive and I wouldn't do it again to be honest. I would travel to a dealer that would to make sure I was a good fit on the bike in actual riding conditions.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldn't buy a bike without a test ride, period. 

I've test rode several bikes, including both that I bought. I allowed test rides on my Kawi when I was selling it, if they showed me a valid M1 class license...not that it was even anything worth worrying about. :rofl:


----------



## c41006 (Apr 29, 2009)

buying a bike w/o a test ride is insane there is no way i would do that


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

So my husband test-rode a bike today at Ducati Indy. He'll pick it up when we get back in town.


----------



## k1200rsvt (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm currently trying to sell my bikes and that is something I am really struggling with...As an individual, letting someone I don't know ride on my insurance is opening myself up to a risk I don't really want to take. Not so much from the loss of bike standpoint but from the liability standpoint if something happens. On the other hand I can understand why someone would want to ride before spending money on a bike. I bought my first bike without test riding (I had never ridden before) and my second I test rode. In my area I know the BMW dealer will let you and maybe the HD dealers let you but the rest will not. If I let someone test ride it would be with the understanding that I am going to follow them in my car or on my other bike...No exceptions. Just my thoughts.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

k1200rsvt said:


> I'm currently trying to sell my bikes and that is something I am really struggling with...As an individual, letting someone I don't know ride on my insurance is opening myself up to a risk I don't really want to take. Not so much from the loss of bike standpoint but from the liability standpoint if something happens. On the other hand I can understand why someone would want to ride before spending money on a bike. I bought my first bike without test riding (I had never ridden before) and my second I test rode. In my area I know the BMW dealer will let you and maybe the HD dealers let you but the rest will not. If I let someone test ride it would be with the understanding that I am going to follow them in my car or on my other bike...No exceptions. Just my thoughts.


If I was selling a bike, I would do three things:

(1) Go to a HUGE empty parking lot where the test ride will only take place, reducing the accident to other people/property factor and,

(2) The agreed amount IN CASH is present, and that stipulation of "you crash it, you bought it" is in effect.

(3) The buyer must have a valid motorcycle license. (Of course, this is not applicable to dirt bikes).


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

3LOU5 said:


> If I was selling a bike, I would do three things:
> 
> (1) Go to a HUGE empty parking lot where the test ride will only take place, reducing the accident to other people/property factor and,
> 
> ...


Yea, a couple of ads I saw asked for the money up front to test drive. I would bring someone with me and have them wait with the owner to make sure they don't run with the money.


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

3LOU5 said:


> If I was selling a bike, I would do three things:
> 
> (1) Go to a HUGE empty parking lot where the test ride will only take place, reducing the accident to other people/property factor and,
> 
> ...


I've bought and sold many bikes before and so far have been lucky. A husband and wife who comes over to look, I let him do a test ride. And most of the time the guy buys the bike. Three rugged guys comes over on 2 bikes, I said sorry I do not allow test rides. He gets mad, I tell them to leave. Or one time a father and a young son to look at the bike. I did allowed him to test ride leaving his driver's license with MC endorsement. It's pretty much how the potential buyer presents himself that makes me decide to allow him to test or not and also on the kind of bike I am selling. Like if I am going to sell my 08K1200S, that is definitely a no test ride allowed.


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

JonM said:


> Like I said, the BMW dealer will ride along side you in Seattle. And, I suspect if you walk in and look like a squid, he'll deny you the ride altogether. Never seen it, never happened to me, but I am sure it does.


North San Diego BMW would allow me to test ride any bike although I've already set my mind on one. Maybe I would have preferred that he rides along side with me because I got lost! I have to stop and call him for direction.LOL. Also, maybe I should have taken his offer because now I wanted the K1200GT.


----------

